# Colt M1911



## ares338 (Feb 5, 2012)

I was wondering if there was a site that would let you look up information on a 1911 by S/N? This pistol is a:

Colt M1911 MKIV Series' 70
Gold Cup National Match .45 Automatic Caliber

This 1911 belonged to my dad (Marine Corp WWII) who passed away last July. I never even knew he had this until my brother went through his gun cabinet. I would just like to gather some information up as to manufacturing date, etc. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

1971
70N020011972
70N06201197370N08901197470N11301197570N22301197670N31600After 197670N40401
*Serial Number Data*


----------



## Netmania (Mar 27, 2012)

ares338 said:


> I was wondering if there was a site that would let you look up information on a 1911 by S/N? This pistol is a:
> 
> Colt M1911 MKIV Series' 70
> Gold Cup National Match .45 Automatic Caliber
> ...


Here you are!
Colt 1911 .45 ACP Production Statistics and Serial Numbers


----------

